# Load of choice?



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Let's here 'em! What are you sending down the pipe this spring? Personally, I am going to pattern a few new loads this year and see which one comes out of the 870 the best. The last two years I have used 1-3/4 oz of #5 Winchester Supremes. I may try something else though if I get a better pattern out of one of the others. What's your choice?


----------



## bps10ga (Nov 22, 2005)

Turkey Loads 
2-1/4 OZ #5 SHOT through the 10 gauge browning bps, pattern master ported choke tube. kind of abusive on the shoulder.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Rem. 3in Hevi-shot #5's thru a Rem. H/S extended xtra full choke tube on my Rem. Express Supermag. 12g  

Get's Er Done!!!!!

-Bob


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

I use an 870 Wingmaster in twelve guage, and in the past 10 years I have tried just about every combination there is. The 3'' Winchester XX Supremes in 1 3/4 ounce in the black shell was the best I found until I came across the Nitro shells and Rhino Choke combination. I went from a very good pattern at 35 yards to an unbelievable pattern at 45 to 50 yards. I have witnessed two kills beyond 55 yards, although I am not advocating shooting at that distance. I wont kid you,these shells are pricey,about $4.00 a shot,and the tube will probably set you back around $85, but, every bird doesn"t come in to 30 yards and how many will you use in a season. A couple to get her set up, and your good to go. Check out the www.nitrocompany web sight if you get a chance,it's everything they say and more. Good Luck. Don


----------



## treestand6 (May 7, 2003)

Phunter--Don't get cought upn all the fancy stuff unless you have alot of money.

I have a 870(bought in 1965 but shot the old barrel out)--3inch mag---standard rem full choke--remington shells 2oz of shot no 5's---if you have to shoot out to 40-50 yards its too far--I have never shot a bird over 20 yrds---Just be patient and get them in close and you could kill them with a 410.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

I think the original question was what are you using and thats what I am using. I don't need your lecture on ethics, treestand. Why are you using what your using and not the 410 if you are so righteous?


----------



## widgeondog (Oct 13, 2003)

With my 870, I like to shoot the same loads I do for the ducks - 1 3/8 oz.#6 Hevi-shot.


----------



## GullLkRltr (Dec 13, 2005)

I use Premier® Magnum Copper-Plated Buffered Turkey Loads
in both of my Remington shotguns. My old Wingmaster Magnum w/30" full choke barrel, and my 11-87 w/28" barrel and screw-in factory full choke both pattern well w/these shells in 3" w/ 2oz of #4 shot. 3 shots & 3 dead turkeys.


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

I used 3 1/2 Winchester Xtended Range Turkey Loads last year. It got the job done for my dad and I. I shoot a 870 express with a undertaker choke tube. I was getting around 270-295 pellets at 35 yards with in a paper plate. IMO thats good enough to kill a bird. 

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## treestand6 (May 7, 2003)

Don 

I never posted anything to you Read it again.

Phunter--Don't get cought up in all the fancy stuff unless you have alot of money.

I have a 870(bought in 1965 but shot the old barrel out)--3inch mag---standard rem. full choke--remington shells 2oz of shot no 5's---if you have to shoot out to 40-50 yards its too far--I have never shot a bird over 20 yrds---Just be patient and get them in close and you could kill them with a 410.

So I'm not giving you a lecture or being rightous--I was not talking to you.

Now that you have taken this thread off subject let's get back to the subject .

where is this only answering the queston--WHAT LOAD ARE YOU USING-"I have witnessed two kills beyond 55 yards, although I am not advocating shooting at that distance. I wont kid you,these shells are pricey,about $4.00 a shot,and the tube will probably set you back around $85, but, every bird doesn"t come in to 30 yards and how many will you use in a season. A couple to get her set up, and your good to go. Check out the www.nitrocompany web sight if you get a chance,it's everything they say and more. Good Luck. Don"

Try to stay on topic!!!


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

don said:


> I think the original question was what are you using and thats what I am using. I don't need your lecture on ethics, treestand. Why are you using what your using and not the 410 if you are so righteous?


Geez Don...I don't even think he was talking about ethics...simmer down man, it wasn't personal. All I think he was trying to say is that if they are close enough, you don't have to get all hi-tech to kill the goofy birds....they aren't mystical bullet proof creatures....

Loaner gun spits out 3.5 Hevi Shot 5's from a Briley Hevi Shot Tube pretty darned well.

Main turkey blaster has factory super fulls in the O/U and I think I have Remingtons and Federals floating around in 3.5....I dunno for sure, prolly won't shoot one unless it is with an arrow anyway...


----------



## treestand6 (May 7, 2003)

lwingwatcher said:


> Geez Don...I don't even think he was talking about ethics...simmer down man, it wasn't personal. All I think he was trying to say is that if they are close enough, you don't have to get all hi-tech to kill the goofy birds....they aren't mystical bullet proof creatures....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Your entitled to your opinions,as am I. As far as wounding birds,it hasn't happened. I have enough respect for the bird not to take an ill advised shot. However, I will stick by my original response to the question. I know what these loads will do and it is awesome. Granted,they are not for everyone, but if you care to see what your bird gun is capable of doing,then you might want to check it out


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Carbon Express Maxima tipped with a Guillotine or Hammerhead this year, but usually in the 1300 I shoot Winchester High Velocity #5 shot...always puts 'em down.


----------



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

Carbon Express CX300 with a Hypershock 2 3/4 Blads 125grain head. Total weight 422 grains! At 268 feet per sec!!!!


----------



## Old Hunter (Jan 21, 2002)

Winchester Supreme 3 1/2" 2 oz #5's, does the job for me from my Browning Gold with the factory full choke tube.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

To answer the original question:

Nitro 12 GA 3.5" Turkey Load # H51013
Hevi-Shot #4x5x7 2 1/4 oz at 1200fps

Gun: Benelli Nova 12 GA
Choke: Rhino Turkey Choke .660 constriction 2" Extended
Scope: Leupold M8-2.5x Hvy Duplex
Mounts: Weaver (permanent)

At last years M-S Turkey Shindig, Deputy (aka Turkey Gun Guru) was showing around lots of targets shot with various Benelli-Rhino-Nitro combos. Those patterns were just awsome and I must say that in my own hands I get the same results in range testing this setup ie 230-270 hits in a 10" circle at a measured 40 yds.  The Nitro guys down in MO have definately got it figured out.

Natty B.

BTW I'll just add that anybody who thinks that its OK to use the words "turkey gun" and ".410" in the same sentence, needs to "think again".


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

NATTY BUMPO said:


> To answer the original question:
> 
> Nitro 12 GA 3.5" Turkey Load # H51013
> Hevi-Shot #4x5x7 2 1/4 oz at 1200fps


I use the same load out of my SBE but with the .673 rhino choke. It's awesome


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

weatherby said:


> I use the same load out of my SBE but with the .673 rhino choke. It's awesome


WB,

That SBE makes an awesome turkey gun, as well as goose gun, slug gun, etc etc. And I dunno what it is, but we've found that the Nitro/Rhino combo works especially well out of those Benelli barrels. 

NB


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

NATTY BUMPO said:


> To answer the original question:
> 
> Nitro 12 GA 3.5" Turkey Load # H51013
> Hevi-Shot #4x5x7 2 1/4 oz at 1200fps
> ...


I may have to give the Nitros a test run this year at the patterning range! 

-J


----------



## hondorob (Aug 23, 2005)

You sure? You better get out on the range and check it out.

And tell that smart tom out in your field I've got a load of Rem that will definitely get through to him:evilsmile .


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Didn't I mention Rhino/Hevishot? I took that damn Remington Hevishot and Hevishot choke tube I bought a couple of years ago and gave it to a "not to close" relative. Never did care much for him anyway.


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

i thnk you need to go and see what a lot of those guys say about the 7 shot does they wish for a full load of it in 7s the nitro ammo but then again every post i see there is all for the nitro ammo! have a nice season with what ever you choose since you still wont answer the questions and that shows me you havent shot it ! and i would be more than happy top show you what worked best in my sbe it was the nitro rhino combo! iam happy for your 870 and you.


----------



## hondorob (Aug 23, 2005)

Hmmmm, still got no hard data, eh? 

Oh well, that's alright I guess, folks can make up their own mind, based on what's out there, and they can (over)spend whatever they want.

Good luck to you too.


----------



## hondorob (Aug 23, 2005)

By the way, speaking of the NWTF, I just stopped over there for the first time in a while, and here's a discussion from a champion turkey shooter over there by the name of "Night_Hawk". He's quite knowledgeable on these matters, as I recall. Notice that he got excellent performance from several of the commercially available turkey loads: Win, Hevi, Fed. These shells are also far less costly, similar to the Rem loads. This is good info, for those looking for load information. He posted it last year, but he kicked it back up to the top today, so I guess it's still good info. 

http://www.nwtf.org/message_board/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=shotguns&Number=160131&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=0&fpart=all&vc=1


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

hondorob said:


> Precisely, most of the load is light-hitting #7. I can't confirm your figures, but the guys over in the NWTF could I'm sure.
> 
> *STILL no energy figures for H-S #7' ,eh:16suspect *
> 
> ...


----------



## Mich_is_Home (Jan 5, 2006)

deputy said:


> Mich what gun are you using! ie barrel legth etc.. and chokes.... has the bore been poilished, and or chamber lenghtend, are you cleaning in it between every round or ever 2 rnds.


Hi Deputy, thanks for your interest. I'm using a 3" 12 Gauge Browning Citori w/ 26" barrels and the old Invector choke system. I've tried Briley Full choke tubes and Briley's Turkey choke extended tubes (with straight 'rifling'). I've also tried a bunch of different Hastings tubes, which were not much better than the original tubes from Browning. 

Other than the Briley choke tubes, the gun has not been modified in any way. I have not been cleaning it between rounds at all.


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

Hey mich, here is what i sugjest to you..... if your going to use lead i recomend the xxfull tube from comp-n-choke and winchester supreme turkey loads in 6s or 5 shot! my next load would be the winchester extend range 5 or 6 shot might even try the nitro mag 6s from remingtion there load does well in alot of guns,,,,


if we are looking at hevi shot i would try the remy mag hevi shot turkey loads not the hgh velocity using a primos jelly head tube or a montana gold..... in the same 6s load let me know if i can help


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

In my experience, there is nothing more deadly on the birds I have killed than the Nitro Ammunition 4x5x7 HS loads combined with the Rhino choke tubes.

I have shot this combo out of a Browning Gold 10ga, a Benelli SBE 3-1/2" 12ga, and a TC Encore 3" 12ga, all with very impressive results on birds and the patterning board.

I have also patterned many, many different types of "factory" loads and found the next runner up, if I had to use it in a pinch, would be the new Winchester Supreme Xtended Range Turkey Loads.

The folks at Nitro are great to talk to and they will help you find a choke constriction and load combo that works well form their battery of testing.

Good Luck!

Mark


----------



## heartstopper (Nov 10, 2005)

Wow, I guess I didn't realize how many turkey loads there are. Usally I would just grab Winchester Supreme XX Turkey 3in 2oz #5, but all this talk has got me wondering if there is something better out there. I shoot an 870 with a 28in barrel and I bought a Under Taker choke tube. Any one know of a better load for that set up?


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

heartstopper said:


> I shoot an 870 with a 28in barrel and I bought a Under Taker choke tube. Any one know of a better load for that set up?


A question on that Under Taker choke tube- is it rated for Hevi-Shot or not?? Many of the early ones were not - it should say on the box or have "HS" on the tube itself??

Natty B.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

I use 3 inch #5 Heavy-Shot with a remington Heavy-Shot Choke. I shoot an 11-87 Remington and it puts the Gobblers down. 7 in the past 2 years from 3 to 45 yards. Counting down the days this year.


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

THe 870 is good base turkey gun i love it i used one for years till i went to the darkside!

I would look real hard at the comp-n-choke and winchester ext 5 or 6

or a rhino choke


there are abouut 20+ dedicated turkey loads i can think of and many more i cant recall right now its mind boggeling


----------



## heartstopper (Nov 10, 2005)

The choke tube doesn't have anything about hevi shot. It says model 00660-12Ga, lead shot only.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

heartstopper said:


> The choke tube doesn't have anything about hevi shot. It says model 00660-12Ga, lead shot only.


Then you can't safely shoot Hevi-Shot in it or any of the other heavier than lead loads which have come out in the past couple of years. Trying different loads at the range is the only way to see which turkey load your gun shoots best.

Natty B.


----------

